# Bream Fishing



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 2 ponds down the street from my house that are stocked. Growing up around the area all i have really done is salt water fish. Now i have gone bass fishing and know how to fish for catfish, but never really bream fished. I love fresh bream almost as much as i like fresh mullet, but dont know what to use for bait to catch them with?? Also dont know if this time of year is a good time of the year to try and catch them?? they are 2 ponds that are about 6 acres each. I havent even wet a line in them. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey let me fish with ya and I'll show you....hahaha. My got to set up is 4lb line, number 8 or 10 hook (trust me they aren't too small) and crickets.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Worms or crickets. Worms on the bottom, crickets on top. If it's been dry, crickets work best, if it's been raining, worms because that's when they wash into the water. Small hooks. With the worms, small hook, small split shot lead and a slip cork. When the cork starts to move, pull a little, if the cork goes under, set the hook. No lead on the cricket. Good luck.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

the art of bream fishing is in the cork. You don't want a cork to large because it will conceal nibbles. Also, the larger the cork the bigger of a splash it makes when you are slash fishing. The best corks, IMHO, are:



I like the all red ones, but these are fine to. Don't get the ones with a weight on the end. Watching your cork tells you a lot about how deep you are fishing. If your cork is laying flat on top of the water then your bait is on the bottom. If the cork is sitting straight up then the bait is not on the bottom but rather free floating (line is pulling straight down on the bottom of the cork making it stand straight up). The round clip on the bobbers don't work well for the same reason as the weighted ones.

You will learn to tell what is nibbling at your bait by how the cork moves. You will be able to determine if its a bream, the size of hte bream, or if its a #$%@$% turtle. 

Bet you didn't know that proper cork selection was such an essential part of bream fishing. :letsdrink

Other than that, try to fish around structures.

Good luck.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok all that is good, i am gonna go get some crickets from BITCO in east milton here in a little bit and I am gonna try it out. Anything about the size of your hand is good right. That is what I have always been told, but like I said I dont really know.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *amberj (12/10/2007)* Anything about the size of your hand is good right.


depends on the size of your skillet. but yea, hand size is good.

My grandpa always liked the little ones. He would pop their eys out and fry them/eat them whole. I never liked that.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

use gold hooks too, you'll catch them regardless, but for some reason back home they always tear up the gold hooks, might be something to do with the flashiness underwater.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Those few on here that actually know me, know that I will fish ANYTIME, ANYWHERE!!! I have found Bream in a pond or water hole and had no bait. Just use whatever is around. I have caught them on an old watermelon rind and even a small piece of the tag inside of my t-shirt. They will taste anything that is dropped in the water.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You can catch bream this time of year ifthe weather warms up a bit but you are much better off fishing for bluegills starting with the full moon in May and on through the summer. Shellcrackers will bed a little earlier than that. I like to use light line on a spinning reel with a small cork and split shot. I prefer crickets.


----------

